# Redfish Lures



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey everybody. I am somewhat new to the area (moved to pensacola last summer) and just recently discovered this site. I have already learned a lot from those that contribute to this site and hope to learn much more. I have only been inshore/flats fishing for a short period of time but I have really come to love what I know of it so far. I just want to know what some of the members most successful artificial lure/method is for redfish (only artificial). Sorry for the whole life story and such but any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

gold spoon or gulp shrimp or jerkshad....any of the 3 will also get you on some trout


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Use 20 pound mono leader. Dont worry about tuning that in with smaller or flouro just yet. Go to Academy and pick some soft plastics. Its kind of hard to tell you which ones without seeing them in front of me. But look at saltwater assassins. Pick a couple colors in the 4" chochoe minnow style. Get some appropriate sized jig heads (get a light and a heavy) Find the mirro lures and get a couple mirro dines. Just get the regular size and the dark green back should be fine. Topwaters.. find a zara spook or 2 try a yellow one. I know a lot of people use gold spoons but I really dont like them all that much. I know they work I just prefer the last few lures a little more. I dont know what rod/reels you have but use a 2500 or 3000 size reel with 15-20 power pro. Shimano only. Just run around out around santa rosa sound or over by big lagoon... you'll find your spots pretty quick. Trout will definitely hit the stuff I just said to. Hopefully Bay Pirate or John B chime in. I know they do good. Good Luck. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## pineapple (May 31, 2009)

i use alot of redfish majics...3 or 4 bucks from wally world. they r excellent for covering alot of ground especially grass flats...set ur drag, they'll knock the fire out of em... just like bass fishin I use trailer hooks...I also use walk the dog lures...n chug bugs....good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Throw a topwater at the crack of dawn or the evening...nothing better than seeing that big wake behind your lure....and then a gigantic explosion! Best thing on earth...someone could outfish me 10 to 1 on redfish and if I was getting mine on topwater I would say I had a better trip than them!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 for redfish magic and gold spoons.



Or just a jighead with a soft plastic attached (works every time..)


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay great. Gold spoons are a popular one i know and I have been fairly successful with them but I am wanting to try more stuff now where I give the lure the action like soft plastics, topwaters, twitchbaits, etc. Thanks for the input everyone. If anyone else has any recommendations, I would love to hear what you have to say. Or shoot me a PM if you don't care to share something with the whole world.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not an expert to say the least, but (seeing how you asked) a Top Dog Jr. is my favorite. No one single lure is best ALL the time, so have an arsenal ready, and keep changing if something isn't working!Gulps and gold spoon, as stated above! Sometimes going weedless helps too! Vary speed and depth of retrieve as well!

P.S. welcome to the forum! I think you'll find members are not reticent at all to share tecniques, tackle choices, types of habitat to fish, etc.!!! Now favorite honey holes...that's a different story!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Timber Doodle


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Get some gulp crazy legs jerk shad in the new penny color for this time of year. When the weather cools I have great luck with gulp nuclear chicken jerk shads.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

you could catch nearly every redfish in the sea with only enough lures to fit in one hand. but, the varieties are endless, as are favorites of anglers.

gold spoon--grass or no grass, i prefer one with a treble hook and it has to have a swivel

top water--the origianal zara spook is hard to beat. i do love a shedog, or hedog though. i like chartruese, gold or something with chrome.

with the fish are skiddish or non-commital on top, something that works just below the surface. thereare a few suspending 'twitch baits' that work. i prefer the catch 2000 from mirrolure, in the same colors i mentioned.

i always always always have a rod rigged with a jerk bait as well. a plain hook--either a worm hook, or a smallish circle or simular hook rigged with a Gulp, Gulp alive, saltwater assasian or simular jerk shad type bait is the one i prefer. i like a gulp 5" jerk shad in a handful of different colors. when a fish blows up or swats at a top water but wont take the lure, i can usually toss the jerk bait at the spot of the last swirl, and turn the fish on. works just as well for redfish and trout.

the same jerk baits rigged with jig heads, will work well for deeper water fish--like around jetties, docks, canals or other structure in 8 or 9 feet of water or more. 

so that is pretty much--gold spoon, top water, suspending twitch bait, weightless jerk bait, jig'n'jerk bait. all will fit in one hand!!

there is a growing surge of using spinner baits and even inline spinners. most of this is coming from TX and LA, but is becoming more common in our area. it is one more trick have in your bag.

cheers.

drew


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

gulp shrimp nuclear chicken


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

I use a variety of different artificials but I've had the most luck with powerbait jerkshad mullet with either a wide gap hook or a jig head. It will catch anything that swims.


----------

